# What do you listen when your angry, bitter ect in non-classical music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dissecting Table- Human Rights (song) early years compilation.

Swans- your property (song) out of cop album

SLAB!- Big Sleeper (song) from there 1987 release

Gore - Mean man's dream (song) form the same album 

Floor- ides in Junes (song)

Zeni Geva-Godkill (out of there early years releases)

You get the idea... band that as a nasty temper, oppressive of nature, brutal as hell


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I go for Mayhem \m/


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I go for Mayhem \m/


Smart choice mister , I love Mayhem- live in Leipzig on heck of a killer release , i.e Carnage song.

Norse or so cool, really super!!!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Abba greatest hits makes me smile, always.


----------

